# !!!Another NEW Guy!!!



## BlackDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, I've been passing thru these forums every once and awhile, and today I passed, and decided to join. Can't wait to start getting into some cool martial arts discussions and meet other cool martial artist.

 Currently I don't belong to any martial art school. I just self train, dojo hop, as well as training with a couple of my friends. Which a couple of my friends have been instructers in various styles, so that's good for me. 

In the past though, I trained in A mixed martial art style that blended elements of wing chun, muay thai and brazilian jujitsu, along with jeetkunedo concepts for 4years. I consider this to be my main style. 

After that I trained for capoeira for 1year, along with a little shaolin for 2years(mostly just dabbling the second year). Since then I've been dabbling with friends in their various styles, as well as dojo hoping. I've dabbled in quite a few different styles.

Soon I will be transfering to another unit in a couple of months, as I am in the military...US Coast Guard, and I hope to join a good martial art school then and get back into training like I use to once I get settled again. 

Talk to you all later~


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Sep 27, 2006)

hello


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcome everyone!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

BlackDragon said:


> I've dabbled in quite a few different styles.


 
Ah, a kindred spirit.
Ave.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group.  There may be some boxing or military combative programs you can take advantage of while you are serving.
Have you heard of any available to you?

AoG


----------



## pstarr (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Glad to have you on board with us!


----------



## MJS (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome, and feel free to post!  I know some bases will have dojo's available...


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 28, 2006)

The base I'm at doesnt'. Sometimes some of the larger coast guard bases may have programs though, although most coast guard bases are smaller than the other branches....Or if I get stationed near another larger base maybe of another branch I could possibly take advantage of some programs they may offer there. Just have to wait and see!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------

